

Intel Shows Moblin 2.1 - Freebytes
http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/operatingsystems/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=220100965

======
mikeryan
This looks really nice (I'm at the IDF).

Actually there's a new Ubuntu netbook remix being announced as well which
looks really slick.

<http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook>

